
Ask HN: Any react developers willing to do a code review for a simple project? - vira28
I hope you and your family is doing well during this challenging time.<p>I have a simple website written in React + Firebase. I am looking for any mentor who can do a code review. Especially have challenges with state management. It would be a great help. Thanks.
======
bryanrasmussen
maybe try
[https://codereview.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/react....](https://codereview.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/react.js)

